# new addition to the shop



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

since i broke my dad's little craftsman miter saw i replaced it with a used 10" delta 36-075 compound miter saw off C/L for $50. good saw for $50. its a little bit beat up but will be perfect for needs. i had no problems using making little test cuts. im happy now


----------

